# Export Illustrator - Photoshop schlägt fehl



## mipZH (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte eine Illustrator(CS3)-Datei (Schrift und Foto) in eine PhotoshopCS3-Datei exportieren. 
Das klappt nicht, bekomme die Meldung, dass der Speicher nicht ausreiche. 
Das kann nun nicht sein, denn erstens ist die Datei niemals so schwer und zweitens arbeite ich mit einem MacPro Intel mit 2GB Arbeitsspeicher (habe schon mal alle anderen Programme herunter gefahren, half aber nix). 
Habe ich da eine Einstellung übersehen

Grüsse
mip


----------



## ink (4. August 2009)

Mit welcher Auflösung willst du es denn speichern?
Wie groß ist es?

mfg


----------



## mipZH (4. August 2009)

ca. 7000x3000pixel (200ppi), Endgrösse 56x28cm für Fotoprint - meinst Du, dass könnte zu gross sein Arbeite sonst mit noch grösseren Fotodateien, allerdings aus dem Photoshop heraus, nicht Illustrator zu Photoshop.


----------



## ink (4. August 2009)

Das könnte durchaus zuviel sein, es kommt immer auf den Inhalt an.

Wie siehts mit Copy&Paste aus?
Klappt eigentlich immer.
Ebenso der *.eps-Export oder das öffnen der *.ai in Photoshop

mfg


----------



## mipZH (4. August 2009)

Hmm ... versuch ich gleich mal!


----------

